# My experience with Misoprostol (Cytotec) for missed miscarriage



## GaiaSN

I went through with taking the Misoprostol for my missed miscarriage yesterday. Since I was having a hard time finding accounts on what to expect by women in a similar situation, I thought I'd post my experience with the drug here.

I got the diagnosis on Wednesday (it's now Friday) that my embryo stopped growing at around 6w5d, shortly after my first ultrasound where we heard a heartbeat and thought we were in good shape after a previous ectopic. The baby should have been at around 9w3d. My doctor gave me four 200MCG tablets of Misoprostol and told me to put two in each cheek and to allow them to dissolve there over the next 30 minutes. On the internet, I could find hardly anything about this method, - it appears that most women are told to use the drug vaginally. One site online discussed time as the biggest difference. It seems that putting them in your cheeks speeds up the process because it gets absorbed faster, but I am no doctor. The doctor also gave me a prescription for a painkiller, in my case Hydrocodone. I am just saying this ahead of time: You will need painkillers, even if you usually don't take them. Make sure to have some on hand. They then sent me home to go through this. It appears that in the US this is standard procedure. I have read that in other countries they keep you under supervision at the clinic. 

Timeline:

11.20am: Took Misoprostol after talking to my dear M. I had to make sure this is the right decision one more time. Cold chills - apparently a common side effect - set in after about 20 minutes.

11.45am: Tablets mostly dissolved, with a strange dry sensation left in my throat. 

11.50am: Took one tablet of Hydrocodone just to be safe and since I was already feeling a slight tinge on my left side. I read it would be better to start pain management early. I then took a hot shower to help the process along and because I at least wanted to feel and look good when going through such an undignified process, dammit. After the shower I felt the first slight cramps like menstrual cramps, and took another one of the painkillers. 

12.45pm: Definitely real cramps now; getting the heating pad ready; waiting.

1-5pm: I was experiencing extremely severe cramps, and was loosing massive blood clots (they looked like chunks of liver, some of them the size of my fist.) None of the passing itself was particularly painful, just a strange sensation. I also experienced nausea and vomiting, but strangely also hunger/appetite. Every time I got up I had to go to bathroom and passed huge chunks of tissue. I went through a pad every 30 minutes, and they were immediately soaked.

3pm: Took another one of the painkillers because the pain was still very severe. 

5pm: Pain all of a sudden subsided, and I was now having very mild cramps that lessened in frequency. 

6pm: Got up to go the the bathroom and passed what I believe was the sack/embryo. A lump of tissue about size of my palm (about 150g), grayish in color with dark spots discernible. I almost immediately felt like this was it. 

6.30pm: Had almost no pain anymore except for mild cramps, but was extremely fatigued, presumably from all the blood loss and psychological strain of the experience. 

It's now the morning after, I have very light bleeding and no pain. If this was it, I will count my blessings. Going for a follow up next week to make sure it's all done. 

Notes:

- I felt the effect of the drug almost immediately after taking it. This seems to be somewhat out of the norm of what I read online where women report waiting for hours, some even days and the process being much more drawn out. Reasons that I believe played a role: a) my body was ready and I would have miscarried naturally very soon anyway and/or b) delivery mechanism. Note also that it seems that for some women this drug doesn't work at all and they end up having to have a D&C.

- I vomited, but was hungry through the whole ordeal. Very strange. 

- Make sure you have everything you need in place before taking the medication. Online it says you have 2-8 hours, but it set in right away for me. Make sure you have a comfortable and quiet environment. 

- Regarding the pain: It was very painful, but manageable with the pain killers. On the pain scale, it came close, but didn't match the pain I experienced with my ectopic pregnancy which was treated with Methotrexate.

Ping me if you have further questions.

Update: Found another good thread online here.


----------



## Kmfc

Glad I read this-ESP your link thank you.
I was just thinking my situation was a bit odd...

On fri I went into hosp to start my medical management. I am in uk. I was 13 weeks but baby had died at 7+6 weeks. 

I had the tablets orally at 10am, 12 and 2pm. At 4pm after walking round a bit I had a small amount of spotting. And the pain started at 4.20pm, contractions about 5 mins apart. I had taken 2 paracetamol and a codeine. I left hospital and contractions got worse. At 6pm they were 1min apart and getting unbearable. At 6.20pm I felt a gush-it was my waters and when I went to the loo I passed a small heap of little clots. Nothing that I think was a nearly 8week fetus. 

But then the pain stopped and I have had no bleeding since then. A tiny clot or two maybe but that's it! 

Not sure til my scan in a week if I've passed it all or not-but I think not! 

Anyone else had this?!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies so sorry for your losses and thank you for posting your accounts.

Mine will be somewhat hazy as the last one was in June last year. 

I have had medical management now on two occasions the first being in november 2010 for a mmc twin pregnancy that stopped developing at around 8 weeks. On this occasional (I too am in the uk) I was given the tablets vaginally, apparently the medication is absorbed faster through mucus membranes so mouth or vaginal. I was admitted to gyne ward as a day patient. 

I had a small amount of spotting and cramping but nothing much. 2 hours later I was given a further dose, I had a few cramps and then began to bleed like a heavy period. 

Following the next dose I had some real contractions and began to pass clots but it stopped and I was allowed home.

I went home and that night began to have sevear pain, having been through labour I liken it to end stage labour pains, I passed clots the size of my palm too and loads of blood. This continued for two hours and then stopped, only to start again the next night. I took codeine and paracetamol for the pain but if I had stronger I would have taken it.

Second time was in June last year, this was faster, having passed everything by 7pm the same day as receiving the first dose. Again there was alot of clots and blood. At one point I was gushing blood, worried I called the nurse whom sent for the doc. I was examined and some of the placenta was caught in my cervix, the doc removed this and instantly the contractions stopped.

Again the pain was managed with codeine and paracetamol. 

Hope this helps and does not terrify.


----------



## Kmfc

Just an update from my above...
Just got back from a scan and I didn't miscarry the fetal sac so I've been given more tablets (was getting scared of ashermans syndrome with the erpc/d&c as have had 3 previously).
So I'm starting all over again :-( 
Took them at 11.30 and am starting to get period pains now (3pm).


----------



## MonkeyCymru

Can you pace about, and possibly use a hot water bottle on your stomach/back - for me this seemed to ease the pain when I had MMC end of Sept (and the shivers that GaiaSN mentioned) but to also encourage things on their way. 

I have just gone through 2nd m/c naturally, and am so sorry to hear of others who have gone through this, but also am thankful that these forums exist - they're so helpful to inform and help feel prepared.


----------



## Kmfc

MonkeyCymru said:


> Can you pace about, and possibly use a hot water bottle on your stomach/back - for me this seemed to ease the pain when I had MMC end of Sept (and the shivers that GaiaSN mentioned) but to also encourage things on their way.
> 
> I have just gone through 2nd m/c naturally, and am so sorry to hear of others who have gone through this, but also am thankful that these forums exist - they're so helpful to inform and help feel prepared.

Yes these forums have been my rock! 

Think you are right about keeping moving. I've got a hot water bottle on the go. Just hope it works this time!


----------



## GaiaSN

Hi guys, so sorry to see you having to go through this, too :(

I agree that moving around and in particular the hot water bottle helped. Another good one is a hot shower (don't take a bath because of risk of infection...), because it combines both aspects - standing upright and warmth.

Good luck, I hope all goes well and you soon will be able to heal!


----------



## Kmfc

Still nothing! Aaaah getting frustrated! Want to put the last month behind me and move on!


----------



## Jezzielin

My doc gave me 6 pills to take, 2 per day for three days... Is this the norm?


----------



## Kaylattc

Thank you for posting! I am about to go through this, this week.

In the past I did it naturally but to speed up getting me pregnant again he wants to give me medication. 

Do y'all feel like you would rather o done naturally or did the pill help pass easier?
I am very scared and nervous. I know I am under 7 weeks but I don't know exactly how far along I am going for ultrasound in a couple days...... 

I wonder if he will do ultrasound first he didn't say. He just said he was going to call meds into my pharmacy.


----------



## myopicmidget

Hi,

Am glad I found this. I'm back home after the second part of medical management at hospital, yesterday. Seems they do it slightly differently in all places.

I went in on Friday for one tablet to 'end the pregnancy' & get the process started, then back in for the day on Monday where they inserted the tablets vaginally. They promised awful side-effects and did not disappoint! 

It started with awful stomach cramps, nausea, diarrhoea, fever but shivering as I felt so cold. After a couple of hours, I started having contractions which stopped around 4 hours. I was convinced I'd passed the sac but as the nurses inspect everything you pass in a bed pan (I mean everything!) they said I hadn't, so gave me a secound round of pills. Nothing else happened so after 8 hours, they did an internal and found I had passed the sac but it had just got a little stuck. The nurse removed it & I was allowed home.

This morning I am still experiencing nausea & stomach cramps, but the bleeding is minimal. I just feel quite worn out by it all now!

I must admit this way was more traumatic & unpleasant than my natural miscarriage. Not least because I wasn't able to do it in the comfort & privacy of my own home. However, the fetus had died 3 months ago & nothing was happening naturally so it was a need rather than a choice in my case. 

Despite being unpleasant, I would do it all again if needed. It was tolerable & there were drugs on hand, had I wanted them, so hope this doesn't put anybody off! I just wish I'd been warned beforehand what to expect!

MMx


----------



## Jezzielin

Jezzielin said:


> My doc gave me 6 pills to take, 2 per day for three days... Is this the norm?

Sorry to repost but did you all have 6 pills to take? Seems likepeople take the pills in one day? They told me to take 2 per day for three days?


----------



## Kaylattc

Jezzielin said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> My doc gave me 6 pills to take, 2 per day for three days... Is this the norm?
> 
> Sorry to repost but did you all have 6 pills to take? Seems likepeople take the pills in one day? They told me to take 2 per day for three days?Click to expand...

I will let you know tomorrow when I see my doctor. I am going to tell him I want to wait a few more days. To see if I pass everything naturally. I already started im in pain but not blood yet.. Im getting anxious... 

I just want it over.
Sorry for all talks losses!

But I will in count how many I would of had to take.


----------



## GaiaSN

Jezzielin said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> My doc gave me 6 pills to take, 2 per day for three days... Is this the norm?
> 
> Sorry to repost but did you all have 6 pills to take? Seems likepeople take the pills in one day? They told me to take 2 per day for three days?Click to expand...

I got all four pills to take at once. Had to put them in my cheeks and let them dissolve. But it looks like there are many ways to go about this and it probably depends on the hospital/doctor.


----------



## Jamitha

I was told to take 2 pills vaginally last wed morning, then 4 wednesday night, and then 2 thursday morning. I had slight bleeding, intense cramps. I went in for my D&E (I was 9.5 wks) Thursday at lunch time.


----------



## CozIvf

Hiya

I had an erpc (DnC) and they gave me to pills to insert virginally ..

They told me to lay down for 30 minutes and the medicine will soften the cervix for the procedure... They gave me 2 paracetamol and a diclofenac tablet


I lay there for about 3 hours in the end waiting for my procedure in my gown etc

I felt small small cramps.., that's it?? 
NOTHING compared to you guys??

(the scan before showed the baby was still high up in the uterus and there was no sign of bleeding yet... Maybe that had something to do
With it?)

Xxx


----------



## babmab

I too wished there was more info out there about experiences on this drug, but I found very little. With that said, I hope its ok that I posted mine here as well. 

I was planning to wait for natural mmc to eventually come, but decided to go this route after 6 weeks of waiting knowing I did not want the operation if at all possible. Here is a summary from my experience that started 1/13/12. After 24 hours I was beginning to think my dosage was too low, but soon after I realized it just look time. My dosage was 200 mg in pill form taken orally every 4 hours - dr gave me up to 20 pills to take over 5 days until it was over. My DH had to work all day on the weekend, so I was purposely in bed not wanting to move things while he was not home. So with that said, I imagine it would have happened sooner if I had been more active on the 14th. When I knew he was on his way, I started moving around allot, took a hot shower and then it started to get going with clots passing. Unfortunately it didnt happen until the next day while I was alone again, which I dont recommend. I was fine, but when the pain comes, having someone there to hold your hand for support would be comforting. Obviously the trips to the bathroom are so frequent, and the situation is difficult, so it will be hard no matter what. 
Friday
1/13 7:30pm 1-hydrocodone 8:30 1-misoprostol 
1/13 11:30pm 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol 
Saturday
1/14 6:00am 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol 
1/14 10:30am 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol 
1/14 2:30pm 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol
1/14 6:00pm 3-4 gushes of blood and clots (I found that rolled up toilet paper on top of the heavy pad helped me get to the bathroom in time without getting my clothes drenched)
1/14 6:30pm 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol
1/14 10:10pm 2-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol
Sunday
1/15 7:50am 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol
1/15 12:00pm 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol
1/15 3:40pm 2-hydrocodone Very Intense Pain Level 10. the actual passing occurred within an hour
I drank lots of juice and water since I did start to feel weak from the blood loss.
1/15 5:00pm 1-misoprostol
1/15 9:00pm 1-hydrocodone 1-misoprostol
1/16 Called the doctor and they had me come in for scan. It did show everything passed. 
1/17-1/20 very light to heavy bleeding occurring all week still happening, but its not extreme in any way
We are waiting out 3 cycles before ttc again to make sure everything has a chance to get back to normal. 

Overall I am glad that I took it. I am glad that I waited so I know I gave myself a chance at the same time. I know I don't regret not doing the operation. I hope more than anything that this is the only experience I have to write about a mmc. I wish the same for everyone else going through it, that its your last mc and your wishes for a healthy pregnancy are coming true soon.


----------



## Sunflower1

Firstly can I just say my heart really goes out to all of you going through miscarriage right now-and in particular I've just been reading about babmab's experience and I'm really surprised at how long you suffered with this and the amount of drugs you had to take :-(

I'm posting my experience because it was quite positive compared with what I expected. I'm sorry if it sounds insensitive but I just wanted to give ladies who are about to go through this some reassurance that it won't necessarily be as traumatic as you think.

I've had a miscarriage prior to this one-but that was v straight forward and as I was already bleeding I went the natural route. This time a second scan revealed the foetus was still v much attached and intact and after over 3 weeks I hadn't started bleeding.

I live in the uk and opted for medical as I didn't want surgery unless completely necessary. I was given one oral tablet of mifepristone on Tuesday and told to return to hospital yesterday as a day patient for the second part. 

Whilst waiting to go back in I read about peoples' experiences of this and felt quite scared and horrified and it didn't help when on arrival in hospital yesterday,the nurse said I could have any pain relief I needed-including gas and air and morphine. However, thankfully I didn't need any of those.

I was admitted at 8.30 and was given my first vaginal pessaries of misoprostol at 8.40. At first I felt nothing. I needed toilet about an hour later and passed urine but nothing else-but when I wiped myself I was just starting to bleed.

After that I started getting a really upset tummy with cramps-but the pain was no more than bad period pains and I didn't need pain relief.

By 11-11.15am I knew I needed to empty my bowels but there was another sensation like something else needed to come out.

When I went to the toilet it wasn't painful at all. I felt what I can only describe as a contraction and felt a mass of clots, tissue etc pour out. Unfortunately I emptied my bowels immediately afterwards cos it gave me diarrhoea and this obviously put me off fishing around for the foetus. I moved the cardboard bowel around abit but couldn't see anything. I think the most horrifying part of the experience for me, was when I had to give the bowel to the nurse for her to root through!

After that the nurses confirmed I had passed the sac and a large amount of blood clots-but they said the foetus was unrecognisable. They wanted to make sure I was over the worst of it and decided to give me the second dose of pessaries at 11.45.

Almost immediately after the second dose I was in pain but I was given paracetamol and codeine and this kept it bearable -and my diarrhoea had also settled. I went to the toilet about an hour after the second dose and again had like a contraction and pushed out a lot of clots but no pain.

They decided to give me the 3rd dose of pessaries at 2.50 to ensure I'd completed the process and although I continued to pass clots when I went to the toilet-they were now small and no contractions. The pain was tolerable without pain relief from then on.

They kept me in until 7pm because they saidi'd lost a lot of blood and wanted to make sure it had all settled down. Once I wasable to pass a specimen of rose coloured urine I was allowed to go home. My advice to you ladies-drink as much fluid as you can to flush your system out. 

On the whole it was the best experience I could have hoped for under the circumstances. The only negative which you might find abit strange, is that the whole thing was over so quick I didn't have time to go through my emotions-it was all v matter of fact-compared to last time. I feel like because it's over I'm expected to carry on now as if it never happened-so I'm not sure when I'll get chance to grieve properly. I'm having like a heavy period now and managing it with paracetamol. Hope I've helped you.


----------



## amjon

I didn't find the pain all that unbearable. My daughter was 27 weeks, so I delivered in the hospital. I had Cervadil first, then Cytotec, then seaweed sticks (not sure what they were called), then Cytotec again. I never knew I was in labor and would have been fine without pain meds. They offered me an epidural or IV drugs. The pain was never to the point of not being manageable for me.


----------



## Finallytrying

I have a question for you ladies.. I took four pills in my cheeks last night and about 5 hours after I had contractions for 20 seconds with 10 seconds in between which really felt like 5 minutes and two seconds but no clots or tissue has passed just bleeding, will I get another bout of contractions or should I contact the dr for more pills?


----------



## debzie

finallytrying if nothing happens in the next 24 hour then I would contact you dr. So so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Finallytrying

I did call the dr and they told me that the lining was very thin so I really didn't have to take the pills I guess... But I did and things are passing now


----------



## GaiaSN

Good luck with everything, Finally! I hope all goes well and you can get back to normal soon.


----------



## Finallytrying

Thank you, I hope so too I want to start trying as soon as I am cleared my the dr so hopefully my cycle comes back fast


----------



## MrsGax

man I remember that pain. You are lucky your dr gave you pain meds. Mine said he couldn't because I was still technically "pregnant" and it is against the law. I was like WTF, so my baby died but you won't give me anything for pain? It was awful. I ended up with a D&C anyways, but those cramps were the worst I've ever had. Thank you for posting this, wish I had this when I went through it.


----------



## Finallytrying

It is strange I remember that I was in pain and shivering and that I don't think I'll be able to have a child with no epidural and it was less than 48 hours ago but I cannot remember how much it hurt... I had a concussion is February and the dr told me your body blocks out trauma but it wasn't traumatic


----------



## debzie

Finally trying i started trying straight after my hcg levels dropped. I spotted throughout that first cycle. I have just had my third mmc. If you are thinking if trying stright away come and join ttc after loss section. I to am ttc after a recient loss.( just stopped spotting) 

Ladies having had misoprostol managment on two occaisions I asked for a erpc this time and found the whole experience much more barable.


----------



## ashley78016

I did about 8 rounds of cytotec vaginally... 4 every 12 hours. The doctor says I have pretty much passed everything. The pain was never unbearable, I didn't take my pain meds because they made me feel sick I think I passed most everything the first night. I was supposed to be 12 weeks but the baby measured 9 weeks 1 day.


----------

